# where to look if I passed the NREMT?



## martyhuff (May 31, 2013)

Hey new guy here, I'm sorry if this has been asked before but I did a search and Im still unclear where to look for the NREMT results and what it should say? 

Again sorry if this has been answered but I didn't find a clear answer...thanks in advance!


----------



## troymclure (May 31, 2013)

top right corner when you sign on to the site. itll have your info plus a "registry number".


----------



## martyhuff (May 31, 2013)

so if no registry # you failed or does it tell you that you failed?  I have one and it says expires 3/31/2015 so Im good? cause im sweating bullets here!  haha
:blink:


----------



## martyhuff (Jun 1, 2013)

Ok Im sorry I found the right link...I passed...lol


----------



## troymclure (Jun 1, 2013)

congrats.


----------



## martyhuff (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you sir! I was thinking there had to be a message or something to let me know, I apparently clicked the wrong link and couldn't find it..lol


----------



## Miraclebaby87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Martyhuff what is the link? I just took mine yesterday and I would like to see my results tomorrow and I don't want to look all over the place. 

thanks


----------



## troymclure (Jun 9, 2013)

https://www.nremt.org/

sign in and look top left.


----------



## Miraclebaby87 (Jun 9, 2013)

I looked in the top left. Maybe its because I took the test on a Saturday it wont post until tomorrow...


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 9, 2013)

Miraclebaby87 said:


> I looked in the top left. Maybe its because I took the test on a Saturday it wont post until tomorrow...



Depending where you are and what day you took it..... You can get the results back the same day or 2 to 3 days. I took mine on a Thursday and found out Monday morning. That was a very very long weekend.


----------



## Miraclebaby87 (Jun 10, 2013)

So if I have a registry # it means I passed the test? Is there anywhere else on the page that I can go that says I passed the test?


----------



## troymclure (Jun 10, 2013)

correct. if you passed you are nationally registered.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 10, 2013)

Miraclebaby87 said:


> So if I have a registry # it means I passed the test? Is there anywhere else on the page that I can go that says I passed the test?



If there's a number that's all you need. They won't give you a number unless you pass. Been a while but I thought there was a little congratulations note under your certification stuff as well but I can't remember.


----------



## troymclure (Jun 10, 2013)

Robb said:


> If there's a number that's all you need. They won't give you a number unless you pass. Been a while but I thought there was a little congratulations note under your certification stuff as well but I can't remember.




not any more, at least with any of the people in my class i talk to.


----------



## Miraclebaby87 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I found it and I passed!!!


----------

